# Pennzoil Platinum Euro LX. Anyone running this oil?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Name one thing that oil does better than the regular Pennzoil Platinum Euro L that any owner/driver would notice each day.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

What is the difference between the two? I see another tit for that oil discussion.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> Name one thing that oil does better than the regular Pennzoil Platinum Euro L that any owner/driver would notice each day.


It looks like LX has 10x better wear protection, by SN wear results. But no driver would really notice a difference, I do notice differences in oils, most drivers do not. LX might be the louder oil. I would have to run 2 OCIs maybe 3 of each back to back and that would be alot of driving years for me. The long term you would have a much better engine tolerance wise with LX and better after-treatment protection which I would want.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Dexos2 is just a spec set, it's not a specific oil. Euro LX isn't designed for Dexos2 applications. Euro L is Dexos2 licensed, and also has fancy BMW and MB specs that you seem to like. 

Also, if you need to run 3 analysis of each to determine which is better that pretty much tells you it's not really significantly better, doesn't it ....?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ma v e n said:


> Dexos2 is just a spec set, it's not a specific oil. Euro LX isn't designed for Dexos2 applications. Euro L is Dexos2 licensed, and also has fancy BMW and MB specs that you seem to like.
> 
> Also, if you need to run 3 analysis of each to determine which is better that pretty much tells you it's not really significantly better, doesn't it ....?


It takes 2 OCIs to completely clear out the last add pack third would be real world performance, true for all oils essentially.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

The issue with oil is mostly the fuel dilution of the oil that comes from post injection on these modern diesels with the DPF. Won't matter if you put in the most awesome oil if it is diluted with fuel. The change interval due to fuel dilution means any Dexos 2 approved oil is going to be about the same, in IMO. The Walmart Penzoil Euro L is going to be hard to beat in terms of cost to benefit. I run Amsoil in my Cummins, but I have extended drain intervals and don't have issues with fuel dilution there, so the extended drain interval makes up for the higher grade and cost of the oil.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> It takes 2 OCIs to completely clear out the last add pack third would be real world performance, true for all oils essentially.


BTW, when I looked to find Euro LX, all I could find was 0W-30 viscosity.. Also, it appeared to be 6X the cost of Euro L, on amazon, which has Euro L about twice the Walmart price.. that means about 12x the cost.. rough estimate.. hard to imagine it is 12X better.. Now if you are in extreme cold, which you could be.. (Canada).. perhaps the 0W-30 might have some benefit, but how much. that is the question.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I can buy LX at the same cost as Euro L. In my area it is by far the best oil I can buy for the price.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> It takes 2 OCIs to completely clear out the last add pack third would be real world performance, true for all oils essentially.


Why would it take 2 ocis to clean out the previous oil? A few hundred miles at most. And again why would you need to run several of your current oil? Don't you already have analysis for that? You're making this into a 30-40k mile experiment to prove one oil is massively better than the other. Seems wasteful and fruitless.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> I can buy LX at the same cost as Euro L. In my area it is by far the best oil I can buy for the price.


Again, what are you basing this claim on? You mentioned metrics in your first post that don't have units, ones that you can't possibly have determined based on a PDS from the oil, and ones that would require engine tear down to evaluate. 

Listen if you think it's awesome....you go right ahead and run it. But to make these wild unsubstantiated claims about it's superiority to the required "minimum" spec oil is silly. Your first post seems like it was written by a 12yr old whose dad was beat up by Dexos2


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ma v e n said:


> Again, what are you basing this claim on? You mentioned metrics in your first post that don't have units, ones that you can't possibly have determined based on a PDS from the oil, and ones that would require engine tear down to evaluate.
> 
> Listen if you think it's awesome....you go right ahead and run it. But to make these wild unsubstantiated claims about it's superiority to the required "minimum" spec oil is silly. Your first post seems like it was written by a 12yr old whose dad was beat up by Dexos2


If you dont know how to look up oil specs that is fine. My first post stands and is based on facts, you have no clue how to research oh well thats a you problem.


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

I think its more of a VW/MB spec oil. Hard to find, not sure they still make it anymore. Anyway I picked up for next to nothing on ebay a while ago and ran it for 2-3 changes. It did improve the MPG about 2mpg. Noticed it went up when I put it in and then back down when the Euro L went back in.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> I can buy LX at the same cost as Euro L. In my area it is by far the best oil I can buy for the price.


For the same cost, yeah, I would say it is likely OK to run it. The other specs also are emissions cars with same restrictions, the Dexos2 is a minimum standard, and to get it I'm sure the oil manufacturer had to PAY GM to use that spec on its product, it's not being there is not definitive proof the oil is not completely fine to use.. I get your point.

BTW, Did you look up the ash spec? Can't recall the specific designation, but it has to do with ash generation (DPF concern). As long as all those specs are same or better than Dexos 2 oil, I'd say good to go.

Where do you find it for same cost? Is that a local store up north somewhere? If I could find it for same as Euro L in Walmart, I would certainly consider it as well.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Euro LX is a low SAPS oil. And they claim ACEA C2/C3 spec. Running a low SAPS low HTHS oil in an engine that doesn't require it, isn't helpful. SAPS content and HTHS specification are both directly related to how well the oil resists breakdown, wear out and how well it protects the engine. SAPS are anti wear additives and are good for the engine. Running and oil that has a lower level than necessary is a bad idea. And lower HTHS is a reason why people report it as louder.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

The HTHS and SA it covers with the Certs it has is equal to Dexos 2 HTHS min 3.5 and Max SA .8, its overall Wear protection and everything else is better. Just so you know.

I can buy it at Canadian Tire for that price.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

All of those euro specs (MB, Porsche, VW) are all low SAPs specifications ...how do you figure it's a mid SAP oil?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> It looks like LX has 10x better wear protection, by SN wear results. But no driver would really notice a difference


Is this like sunscreen? Anything beyond SPF 30 is generally useless. With oil, if the L already has good enough wear protection, is 10x better a notable improvement?

Maybe I'm jaded, but I every car I've ever disposed of has an engine running fine and it was sold or junked for other reasons. The oil used in the engine isn't the problem.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

The EURO LX oil meets ACEA C3 spec. Dropping to a 0W-30 oil with C3 specs is still safe for the CTD. You can buy this oil at Advanced Auto for about $10 a quart.

Last 2 years I've been running Mobil 1 ESP 0W-30 in the winter. NAPA has it for around $5/quart during certain times of the year.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> You can buy this oil at Advanced Auto for about $10 a quart.


I pay $22 for 5 quarts of the Euro L at Wal-Mart. I can't find a good reason to change to anything more expensive.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Amsoil now has a Dexos 2 approved oil. If you're an Amsoil loyal consumer here is the direct link. I believe the certification was just recently approved. 








SAE 5W-30 LS Synthetic European Motor Oil


Shop SAE 5W-30 LS Synthetic European Motor Oil at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> Amsoil now has a Dexos 2 approved oil. If you're an Amsoil loyal consumer here is the direct link. I believe the certification was just recently approved.


Let's wait and see if it shows up on www.gmdexos.com

Amsoil is kinda sneaky to say it is usable in those cars, but they don't have the manufacturer certification. I can't blame them because it's probably just about paying GM some royalties, so why not skip that if you can?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> I pay $22 for 5 quarts of the Euro L at Wal-Mart. I can't find a good reason to change to anything more expensive.


Yeah I know, you, me, and a bunch of other people. But some people want to run 0W in cold weather and the options are very limited.


6speedTi said:


> Amsoil now has a Dexos 2 approved oil. If you're an Amsoil loyal consumer here is the direct link. I believe the certification was just recently approved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do? You should re-read what it says. It does not have Dexos2 approval, it just says it's engineered for use in vehicles that require those approvals. The only manufacturer approval it has is VW 504.00 and 507.00.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> But some people want to run 0W in cold weather and the options are very limited.


I had wanted a 0W oil for winter as well since I don't have the oil pan heater installed on my car. I'm just not willing to do weather-specific oil changes for that and the 5W-30 seems to do OK with cranking and running.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> I had wanted a 0W oil for winter as well since I don't have the oil pan heater installed on my car. I'm just not willing to do weather-specific oil changes for that and the 5W-30 seems to do OK with cranking and running.


You just have to line it up. I change my oil every 3 months (I drive a lot) so it almost always lines up with a change due around October or November, which gets me through to March normally (due to not driving a few weeks during the holidays).

Anyways, Gen2 spec for cold weather is 0W-40 not 0W-30. 0W-40 ESP is available for cheap on Rock Auto, only like $5-6 a quart.


----------

